# 14 Babies in Ormond Beach, Florida



## brittabake (Jun 30, 2008)

I adopted a beautiful white rat along with her sister as pets for our family and a week later there were 14 babies! They were born on 6-27-08 and from what I've read, they should be ready to go around the first week of August. I can't keep 14 babies and my husband too so I need to find homes for them. Mom is very friendly and tame and the babies will be handled daily so they will make great pets. They are pinkies now but it looks like there will be white with black (or blue) hoodeds and solid whites. I've been told mom looks like a blue point siamese. I'm sure there are males and females but they are too little to tell yet. I want to do everything I can to find these guys good homes so if you are looking for a baby, please contact me.
Thanks.
Link to picture: http://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm467/brittabake/Rats6-28-084a-1.jpg


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Um, the babies need to stay with their mom a little longer....sorry. 
Preferably about 6 weeks, not 2 weeks.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Thats a cute picture! At two weeks they're not fully weaned yet.

Generally most separate the boys from the mother & sisters at 4 1/2 to 5 weeks but still keep them around for a week to make sure nothing goes wrong.

Please keep us updated!


----------



## brittabake (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. My rat book said 3-4 weeks so that's where I got that. I'll plan to keep them longer. Thanks!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

where does it say you were going to wean them at 2 weeks (unless that is the edit)

There is a proper section for posting rats needing homes & a specific format to follow. This will greatly improve your chance to get the word out because this section is just for helping people out with the care an accidental pregnancy or concerns on the whole process from pregnancy to weaning.

I am way down here in South Florida so I don't have the ability to help with taking in any of your babies but I do recall that there was a man up your way that was looking to adopt not too long ago... maybe he still has room for more?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've moved this topic but it appears you've already reposted. Therefore I will lock this one


----------

